# Cheese Storage Times



## mark-ct (Sep 17, 2017)

After you smoke your cheese, how long do you store it? Do you go by the sell by date? Does smoking it extend the expiration date? I don't plan on waxing it but I have a food sealer that I put some cheddar in the other day. Its a little confusing when you buy cheese that been aged 3 years but has an expiration date 4 months from now.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 17, 2017)

I think the FDA requires an expiration date on everything. And I also think that expiration date has little to do with the real date that food is no longer edible.  It all depends on how it's stored.  I know I get some of my medicine from the pharmacy in bulk bottles and the label the pharmacist applies says it expires 1 year from dispensed date. I've peeled that label back and found the factory label underneath and noted a date nearly 2 years away, so I think it is just rules that someone made up that often bear no connection with reality.

The expiration date would be related to how the product is stored at the point of sale. Cheese is generally stored in a refrigerated condition or at room temp when waxed.  If you have it vacuum packed in a good multi layered bag and in the freezer, you have pretty much stopped the clock as much as possible and that 4 month date is not applicable.

Strangely enough, Cooks Illustrated says properly vacuum packed cheese can be frozen for 2 months.  I'm not buying that.  However, other than the store packages of shredded pizza and taco cheese, I've not frozen cheese that was smoked (it sits in the fridge and is consumed after the flavor melds).  But the frozen pizza and taco cheeses seem to do fine for a very long time as long as they don't freezer burn.  That's the purpose of the multi-layer vacuum bag - to prevent freezer burn.  So I think your are good.

Edit---------------

Another point about expiration dates.  We all buy meat that expires in a few days or a week, vacuum pack it and toss in the freezer, and then thaw it for cooking months later without a second thought.  That is a prefect example of how its stored affecting the "actual" expiration date.


----------



## whistech (Sep 17, 2017)

I've had it last at least 2 years in the fridge after smoking and vacu packed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2017)

Yep what Arlie said, I have some in the fridge now that's well over a year old.

Vacuum packed, they seem to last for years.

Al


----------



## mark-ct (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, great info. With air being the enemy of cheese, properly sealing it is going to make a big difference. I have never had a problem with any food after I vacuum sealed it. I'm keeping records of everything but unfortunately I let others try some and now the first batch is almost gone. Maybe I won't have an issue with storing it.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2017)

I have some almost 3 year old smoked vac packed cheese still in the fridge. I am saving it for some unknown  reason ?


----------

